# Dog nails



## GarrisonG (Nov 20, 2019)

What’s better, the Dremel for nails or good old fashioned dog nail clippers? I'm getting my puppy soon and bought nail clippers but have heard some stuff lately about the dermal, what's so great about it?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Here's an old thread on the topic.

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/635825-clippers-vs-dremel.html


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Some (adult) dogs have very hard nails...some have softer nails so that with some dogs it's next to impossible in todays market to find a QUALITY pair of clippers that aren't dull after a couple uses....once again I'm not talking ALL dogs but I've owned a few that literally seemed to have toe nails as hard as steel and they turn clippers into garbage quickly...dull clippers are A) hard for the owner to use and... B) painful for the dog they really don't cut they pinch and squeeze....many of these guys won't show pain vocally but if you watch their face and eyes they DO feel it....


If you use clippers at some time or other you'll likely get into the quick which translates to a lousy experience for you and the dog....a Dremel is like a high speed file it's hard to hurt the dog unless you over heat the nail..... as a bonus you end up with a rounded edge that doesn't scratch your skin....nothing wrong IMO with using clippers on very young pups I still do that....regardless If you think you may go the Dremel route down the road because of the tools noise/vibration best to get them used to it early as a pup....less chance of a real phobia developing as an adult...


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

I would train with both. I prefer clippers with my girl. She is well trained with them and will stand like a horse does for the farrier. That said, if I hadn't lost my dremel I would use it after the clippers to round the edges. I am quite comfortable in my ability to use clippers though.

I will say that if you do decide to use clippers, get the style that you hold horizontal NOT the vertical guillotine style


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I like using a dremel the best. The rounded edges are nice and it seems less invasive for the dog. With my puppy, I am training with both so we switch off. The biggest thing is getting the pup used to his feet, eyes, ears and mouth being touch and inspected from an early age.


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

How about a good pair of side cutting pliers Just out of nowhere? Not to be an idiot or something.


----------



## flhr2003 (Apr 20, 2020)

Dremel 100% is the way to go.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

My least favourite obligation as an owner 
My vet (since retired) would always let me have his groomer do his nails once a year when I was there for Spring checkup and that was enough.


----------



## dadogsyard (Oct 14, 2019)

i have used Diamond Rotary Nail *Dremel Bit For Dogs* recently and by my experience Dremel Bit is way more better than old nail clipper.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m trying the Dremel with this pup after years of clippers. He’s very good about being handled but I’m not so worried about getting the quick so it’s been very positive so far. He’s just very curious and keeps trying to stick his nose at it!


----------



## LandosMommy (Sep 30, 2016)

Mine does not tolerate the Dremel. He does not like the loud sound so we use clippers


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

cagal said:


> I’m trying the Dremel with this pup after years of clippers. He’s very good about being handled but I’m not so worried about getting the quick so it’s been very positive so far. He’s just very curious and keeps trying to stick his nose at it!


Cava is the same, she's very curious and at first she kept trying to check it out. Every time I bring it out, I just let her, before I turn it on. I taught her to lay on her side on cue so if she leans over to sniff, I have time to pull it out of the way. 



LandosMommy said:


> Mine does not tolerate the Dremel. He does not like the loud sound so we use clippers


Have you tried desensitizing him to the sound? It can take some time and patience, but it's worth it IMO. You could have it turned on at a distance at first while handling his feet and giving him treats, then gradually move it closer. Before I ever use it, I sit on the floor with the dog and I have the Dremel turned on and resting in the crook of my leg - they can see it and hear it but it's just sitting there.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I started using a Dremel when Varik was a puppy. He traumatized me by his screaming when I used clippers (he would still turn his head while screaming and take a treat so a lot of it was just tantrum). Now, he goes and gets his towel for us, we spread it on the ground and he lies down on it. I am the treat dispenser and my husband uses the dremel. The cat assists by pawing my leg the entire time so she can have her share of the treats. As you can see, a family affair LOL. We do them every other Sunday evening usually. I could do them by myself, but meh.


----------

